# Final hours in the Fuhrer Bunker, a Nurse's story



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

One of the Nurses that was in the Bunker in Berlin has been found to be alive. Her story appeared in the UK Guardian. An interesting read.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/secondworldwar/story/0,14058,1474601,00.html


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 31, 2005)

Thats Amazing. Hitler just destroyed the German people not made them stronger or the master race.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2005)

When he stopped listening to his generals, he was finished.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 31, 2005)

Exactly. Once he tried to make battle plans he was finished! His Generals like Erwin Rommel would have led victory after victory against all fronts of the war.


----------

